# ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke in einem Video zu Baglimit und Rettung des Angeltourismus



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2017)

Redaktionell

Als Medienpartner von Anglerdemo (http://www.anglerdemo.de/; https://www.facebook.com/Anglerdemo/) stellen wir gerne folgenden Artikel mit dem Video ein.

Wir bitten auch darum das entsprechend weitere zu geben und zu teilen, damit möglichst viele interessierte Menschen und Angler das mitbekommen können.

Thomas Finkbeiner

*ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke in einem Video zum Baglimit und zur Rettung des Angeltourismus​*


			
				Anglerdemo schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Angelfreunde,
> 
> der Angeltourismus an der deutschen Nord- und Ostsee steht vor großen Herausforderungen.
> 
> ...



*Video*



https://youtu.be/Iemj-zp9IxA


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke in einem Video zu Baglimit und Rettung des Angeltourismu*

Dass der DAFV versagt hat, als es in Kopenhagen bei BSAC und Baltfish um Dorschangeln ging (https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331012), und nicht mal hinging und keinerlei Forderungen für deutsche Angler stellte, ist leider so und hat GF Seggelke bei uns zugegeben. 

Obwohl das Dorschangeln in Kopenhagen im Vorfeld schon auf Tagesordnung vermerkt war – dass der DAFV da aber lieber Kontaktpflege mit Käffchen in Brüssel betrieb, darüber haben wir heute ja schon informiert.

Gott sei Dank springt ANGLERDEMO  mit Lars Wernicke hier in die Bresche und macht tatkräftig etwas für die deutschen Dorschangler und den Angeltourismus. 

ANGLERDEMO veröffentlicht ein Video zum Thema Baglimit mit genauen Zahlen und Forderungen. 

Das wird auch an Politik, Medien und Verbände versendet.

Wir bedanken uns bei ANGLERDEMO und Lars Wernicke für ihren Kampf für Angler und deren Dienstleister.

Wir hoffen, dass auch viele der hier mit angemailten Verbände wenigstens noch so anständig sind, so gute Arbeit für Angler zu honorieren und dies dann auch tatkräftig weiter zu verbreiten


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke in einem Video zu Baglimit und Rettung des Angeltourismu*

Und einmal mehr wisst ihr nun, warum es das gegeben hat:
Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:
Lars Wernicke


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. September 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke in einem Video zu Baglimit und Rettung des Angeltourismu*

auch ich möchte mich ausdrücklich für euren Einsatz pro Angler und Angeltourismus bedanken.


----------



## Hering 58 (14. September 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke in einem Video zu Baglimit und Rettung des Angeltourismu*

Da schließe ich mich doch an. Und sag Danke #6


----------



## degl (14. September 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke in einem Video zu Baglimit und Rettung des Angeltourismu*

Großen Dank an Lars.........#6#6#6#6

gruß degl


----------



## Rheinangler (14. September 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke in einem Video zu Baglimit und Rettung des Angeltourismu*

Ja Lars, ganz großes Tennis.... und vielen Dank für Deinen persönlichen Einsatz.

Ein Wehrmutstropfen bleibt für mich trotzdem dabei:

Anhand der im Video gezeigten Grafiken erkennt man, dass die Hobbyangler überhaupt keinen Einfluss auf die Bestände haben / hatten. 

Die Berufsfischer haben mit Ihren deutlich effizienteren Fangmethoden und Ihrer Masse die eigene Lebensgrundlage über die letzten Jahre zu Grunde gerichtet. Die Fangmengen der Angler bleiben - trotz insgesamt gesunkener Bestände und Fangmengen der Berufsfischer - über alle Jahre konstant (niedrig).

Insofern ist eigentlich jegliche Sanktion der Angler hahnebüchen...., dass versteht nur leider kein Nichtangler und schon gar kein Naturschützer oder Politiker. 
Das letztgenannte aber derart blöde sind, dass Sie das ausbleiben der Angeltouristen nicht vorhersehen konnten, macht mir ehrlich gesagt Angst. Da sind teils unfassbare Stümper am Werk, die die Geschicke unseres Landes leiten.

Der Vorschlag, das Baglimit auf 8 anzuheben kann also nur taktischer Natur sein. Eine Streichung wäre nicht durch zu bekommen, da es viel zu viele Gegenschreier gibt. Nur deshalb finde ich den Vorschlag deshalb einigermaßen akzeptabel -  man beugt sich aber (aus Hilflosigkeit) vor falschen Fakten und Behauptungen und stimmt diesen damit im Grunde zu. 

Meine Prognose: Da Ihr 8 fordert, wird es bestenfalls auf 6 / 4 hinauslaufen - wenn überhaupt. (Es sein denn, die Zahl 8 wurde von anderer Stelle empfohlen.....)

Hat Mutti Merkel denn noch irgendeine Info zu dem Thema nach Ihrem Wahlkampfauftritt in Heiligenhafen abgegeben? Oder sitzt sie das auch - wie so vieles - einfach aus....?|kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke in einem Video zu Baglimit und Rettung des Angeltourismu*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Der Vorschlag, das Baglimit auf 8 anzuheben kann also nur taktischer Natur sein.



Nein, keine Taktik, sondern einfach notwendig, um eine Quotenkürzung bei den Freizeitfischern zu vermeiden! 



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Hat Mutti Merkel denn noch irgendeine Info zu dem Thema nach Ihrem  Wahlkampfauftritt in Heiligenhafen abgegeben? Oder sitzt sie das auch -  wie so vieles - einfach aus....?|kopfkrat



Hierzu werden wir uns spätestens am Wochenende äußern !


----------

